# sis sound help!

## iplayfast

I'm having problems getting sound to work. (This is why I'm switching from Mandrake to Gentoo). So I'm trying out gentoo and I love it!   :Very Happy: 

I've got up to kde 3 installed so far. (Big compile!)

Probem is I still can't get sound to work. I know it can be done since suse figured it out. (But I can't figure out Suse!)

My board is a pc266 System board running on a Duron processor.

I know that is uses some Sischip set. Which I think is something like trident sound. (but that refuses to load with modprobe trident).  I've tried everything I can think of. 

Anyone else have any ideas?Last edited by iplayfast on Fri Sep 20, 2002 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## delta407

Okay, we need some information. What soundcard, exactly, are you using? "less /proc/pci" might be of some help. Also, do you want to run ALSA? What sound-related options did you set in your kernel configuration?

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Given you say you have a PC266 mainboard I'm betting it is a PC-Chips motherboard (They are notorious for not putting their names on the board or manual!) I'm guessing that you might have the SIS735 chipset, which would likely mean that you have the 830LR/831LR PC-Chips mainboard. There are (of course) other sis chips used in pc-chips boards, this one however is the most popular and widespread currently. At any rate most of the SIS735 chips will use the i810 or i8x0 driver (according to the ALSA page) for the onboard audio solution. 

I hope this helps! Please be sure to post your results to help others! 

Good luck! 

Regards, 

BonezTheGoon

----------

## iplayfast

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Okay, we need some information. What soundcard, exactly, are you using? "less /proc/pci" might be of some help. Also, do you want to run ALSA? What sound-related options did you set in your kernel configuration?

 

The sound is built in (along with video (sis630) and network).  I'm not familiar with the different sound systems in linux, but what I would eventually like is some sort of device that I could (in theory) cat to or from. I'm not local to the computer right now, so I can't less /proc/pci but I'll send that along tonight.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

You say sis630, are you sure it is not a sis730?  Generally the sis6xx line is for the Intel processors while the sis7xx line is for AMD processors.  There are a few sis730 PC Chips mainboards, specifically the M810LMR and M812LMR.  A look at the ALSA Sound Card Matrix here http://www.alsa-project.org/~goemon/ would seem to lead me to believe that Alsa does not support the Sis730 (or the Sis630 for that matter).  Although I would try using the snd-intel8x0 driver anyway since it can't hurt you.  Once again good luck!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## iplayfast

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Okay, we need some information. What soundcard, exactly, are you using? "less /proc/pci" might be of some help. Also, do you want to run ALSA? What sound-related options did you set in your kernel configuration?

 

```

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 730 Host (rev 2).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd0000000 [0xd3ffffff].

  Bus  0, device   0, function  1:

    IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 208).

      Master Capable.  Latency=16.

      I/O at 0xff00 [0xff0f].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 85C503/5513 (rev 0).

  Bus  0, device   1, function  1:

    Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 10/100 Ethernet

 (rev 130).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=52.Max Lat=11.

      I/O at 0xcc00 [0xccff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfff7000 [0xcfff7fff].

 Bus  0, device   1, function  3:

    USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001 (#2) (rev 7).

      IRQ 3.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Max Lat=80.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfffd000 [0xcfffdfff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  2:

    USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001 (rev 7).

      IRQ 3.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Max Lat=80.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfffc000 [0xcfffcfff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  4:

    Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS PCI Audio

Accelerator (rev 2).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=24.

      I/O at 0xd000 [0xd0ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfffe000 [0xcfffefff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  6:

    Modem: PCI device 1039:7013 (Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]) (rev 160).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=52.Max Lat=11.

      I/O at 0xd800 [0xd8ff].

      I/O at 0xd400 [0xd47f].

  Bus  0, device   2, function  0:

    PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5591/5592 AGP (rev 0).

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=14.

  Bus  0, device  11, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139 (rev 16).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=32.Max Lat=64.

      I/O at 0xc800 [0xc8ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfff6f00 [0xcfff6fff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS630 GUI Accel

erator+3D (rev 49).

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xc0000000 [0xc7ffffff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfee0000 [0xcfefffff].

      I/O at 0xac00 [0xac7f].
```

----------

## delta407

```
    Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS PCI Audio

Accelerator (rev 2).
```

Okay, that's the line I was looking for... and now for my second two questions. Do you want to run ALSA? What sound-related options did you set in your kernel configuration?

----------

## iplayfast

 *BonezTheGoon wrote:*   

> Given you say you have a PC266 mainboard I'm betting it is a PC-Chips motherboard (They are notorious for not putting their names on the board or manual!) I'm guessing that you might have the SIS735 chipset, which would likely mean that you have the 830LR/831LR PC-Chips mainboard. There are (of course) other sis chips used in pc-chips boards, this one however is the most popular and widespread currently. At any rate most of the SIS735 chips will use the i810 or i8x0 driver (according to the ALSA page) for the onboard audio solution. 
> 
> I hope this helps! Please be sure to post your results to help others! 
> 
> Good luck! 
> ...

 

i810 didn't seem to help.

bash-2.05a# insmod i810_audio

Using /lib/modules/2.4.18-xfs/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o

/lib/modules/2.4.18-xfs/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o: unresolved symbol ac97_probe_codec_R84601c2b

/lib/modules/2.4.18-xfs/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o: unresolved symbol ac97_set_adc_rate_R5307368c

/lib/modules/2.4.18-xfs/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o: unresolved symbol ac97_set_dac_rate_R42924aaa

bash-2.05a#

----------

## delta407

Did you "make dep" after reconfiguring your kernel? If so, try this:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# cp .config ..

# make mrproper

# cp ../.config .

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

That ought to fix the unresolved symbol errors.

----------

## iplayfast

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>     Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS PCI Audio
> 
> ...

 

After looking up what alsa is, yes, I plan to do programming with sound and alsa looks like the way to go.

My kernel configuration is: 

M: Sound card support

M: Intel ICH (i8xx) audio support

M: Trident 4DWave DX/NX, SiS 7018 or ALi 5451 PCI Audio Core

M   OSS sound modules

  * Verbose initialisation

  * Persistent DMA buffers

everything else is off.Last edited by iplayfast on Wed Jul 10, 2002 4:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## iplayfast

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Did you "make dep" after reconfiguring your kernel? If so, try this:
> 
> ```
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

That screwed things  up.

make dep gives errors now.

I've redone make menuconfig saved the confuration and now make dep seems happier.

----------

## delta407

"make mrproper" is supposed bring your kernel tree back to its original, healthy form. Hmm... you could delete and re-emerge (guaranteed to being it back to its original form).

```
# cd /usr/src/

# cp linux/.config .

# rm -r linux

# emerge xfs-sources

# ln -s linux-2.4.18-xfs linux

# mv .config linux/

# cd linux

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

----------

## iplayfast

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> "make mrproper" is supposed bring your kernel tree back to its original, healthy form. Hmm... you could delete and re-emerge (guaranteed to being it back to its original form).
> 
> ```
> # cd /usr/src/
> 
> ...

 

no joy. i810_audio still has smae unresolved.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Unfortunately it looks to me like you are trying to load the module i810_audio which is not the ALSA module.  Also you have compiled in module support into the Kernel for the i810 sound (which I am told you do not need.)  As far as I understand to get ALSA (and only ALSA) working you need only to compile GENERIC SOUNDCARD SUPPORT into your kernel, and do not specify anything else as compiled in or module support.

Basically get rid of these:

M: Intel ICH (i8xx) audio support 

M: Trident 4DWave DX/NX, SiS 7018 or ALi 5451 PCI Audio Core 

M OSS sound modules 

* Verbose initialisation 

* Persistent DMA buffers 

and keep only this:

M: Sound card support 

in your kernel configuration.

Once you have done that, you need to re-emerge alsa and then you _should_ be able to try this:

```
modprobe snd-intel8x0
```

which will load the ALSA specific sound module.  This is all what I understand to be correct.  If anyone can point out any problems or misconceptions I have I am here to learn as well so please point them out.  But I think that should get you working with ALSA (again ONLY with ALSA, which then can give you ALSA-OSS support and such.)

If you are NOT going to go with Alsa and you do want to use the kernel support you are already on the right track with your kernel config and the correct module (if the i810 will even work with your hardware, which it might not anyway unfortunately)  Again checking at the ALSA Sound Card Matrix found here ---> http://www.alsa-project.org/~goemon/ The Sis735 uses the i810 module but the Sis730 is not named and therefor could be anything . . . .  At one point with my Sis735 chipset mainboard I was only able to get sound working by doing an elaborate process of incrementally modprobe(ing) specific sound modules.  Here is a link to the forum thread that covers that --->https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5453&highlight=

I hope this made any sense, I'm never quite sure if I make sense in written language or not!!

Good luck!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## iplayfast

 *BonezTheGoon wrote:*   

> Unfortunately it looks to me like you are trying to load the module i810_audio which is not the ALSA module.  Also you have compiled in module support into the Kernel for the i810 sound (which I am told you do not need.)  As far as I understand to get ALSA (and only ALSA) working you need only to compile GENERIC SOUNDCARD SUPPORT into your kernel, and do not specify anything else as compiled in or module support.
> 
> Basically get rid of these:
> 
> M: Intel ICH (i8xx) audio support 
> ...

 

no luck.  :Sad:  It still compaining. I'm going to try your other thread to see if that works.  Thanks for the help.

/lib/modules/2.4.18-xfs/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.18-xfs/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.18-xfs/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.18-xfs/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: insmod snd-intel8x0 failed

----------

## iplayfast

( :Smile: )

I'm a happy camper.

I ended up re installing suse (the trial install runs off the CD so only the configurations are saved, it fits in my boot sector!)

They used trident. (and it was working). So I compiled the trident modules and it started working. (before I was using snd_trident, now I'm using trident) (I don't know what caused the difference.

Now onto other problems  :Smile: 

Just to be clear, I'm still using gentoo, I just used suse to figure out how they did it.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Sweet!  Sounds good, so for future situations we should all try and remember that SiS730 chipset has Trident sound onboard (well atleast your PC-Chips board appears to).  Thanks for posting your happy ending so that we have some closure and so others can learn from your hard work!!  Congratulations on solving a hard problem!!!  Good tip on using the SuSE 8.0 evaluation CD to temporarily ID hardware--Very tricky!!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

